# Spotting, plz help...



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hello, I am 9dp 5dt an every now bad then wen I wipe there is some blood on toilet paper, however non on my pants or in toilet , has anyone had this and had a positive result? And healthy pregnancy? Losing hope  xxxxx


----------



## Batleybump (May 2, 2011)

Hey Dreamer01,

I got a BFP on 8dp5dt and then had a heavy bleed on 9dp5dt and went straight to A&E as thought I was losing the baby. They gave me an internal scan and saw two sacs and could see that the bleeding was below the sacs so wasnt a miscarriage. Im now 31 weeks pregnant with twins and they are fine.

Spotting/bleeding does not always mean its a bad thing, when is your OTD Also what colour is the blood becuase if it is brown in colour then that is old blood and not normally enything to worry about.

Lucy xx


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

I've been worrying myself silly about this too, I had my embryo transfer Monday n on that day had cramps sore Boobs and brown blood but put that down too old blood from the procedure. Then had it on the Tuesday but lighter so must be from the the procedure, then this morning no sore boobs slightly cramping but not as bad n noticed on the tissue s light pink stain ( not a lot) could the be down to implatation or is it still early days?? Xx


----------



## dreamer01 (Apr 14, 2011)

That's for replies ladies  the spotting stopped after a few days so felt very confused as I that it was my period coming. OTC is tue :s xxxx


----------



## danni2103 (May 29, 2011)

I had pink blood on pants and wiping when I was 8dp5dt for 2 days and convinced myself it was all over then went on to having a BFP so don't panic


----------



## Xleannex (Sep 21, 2012)

Danni a big congratulations to you.. Sounds like you've been through a lot, so happy for you to get your bfp  xx


----------



## tracyl247 (Mar 14, 2010)

Here is a wee link to a sheet on spotting/bleeding http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=284798.0 please remember everyone is different though.

Take care

Tracy


----------

